# SKY HI COILS



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THE* SKY HI* COILS ARE NOW A COMPLETE LINE OF COILS RANGING FROM THE 2.25 TON PRE-CUT TO THE NEWLY RELEASED AND REDESIGNED 4.75 TON SILVER COIL WHICH IS NOW RATED AT *5 TON*...THE ONLY COIL IN THE MARKET OF ITS KIND!!!! WE HAVE OUR NEW 4.5 TON BLACK COIL IN PRODUCTION NOW AND WILL BE LANDING SOON WITH A NEW LOAD OF THE RED 3.25 TON COIL WHICH IS THE PERFECT SOLUTION TO THE LAY AND PLAY GUYS NEEDS....WE HAVE OVER 200 PAIR OF THE WHITE 3.75 TON, THE 5 TON SILVER COILS AND THE 2.25 TON BLACK PRE CUTS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP!!! 







DONT BE FOOLED BY THE REST AND HOP WITH THE BEST TO REACH THOSE *"SKY HI"* INCHES!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitters (May 13, 2014)

Big inches


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Not just in our weiny's...lol (no ****) but are cars too...I got a set we tried in the cutlass a month ago, and these thangs be killin it Serg...


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Which one best to hop a ls monte with a v6...6 batts single pump ???????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Price on two quarter ton pre cuts


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Pricing?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

What's the best for 90s Lincoln to get some inches. (Street car)


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Ttt any feedback on these coils ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup sergio. Hit u up laters.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

im running precuts all the way around on my lay-n-play set up, very happy with them


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

White coils $165 plus shipping...shipping price is $30-$40 west coast. $40-$50 Midwest. $50-$60 East coast
Silver coils $165 plus $25 shipping
Black coils $90 plus $20 shipping


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

vamps said:


> Which one best to hop a ls monte with a v6...6 batts single pump ???????


White coils vamps :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Black coils vamps


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper. 

Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.

If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper.
> 
> Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.
> 
> If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:


Showoff :uh:























:roflmao: what up homie !


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Is the roof flexing crazy on that Malibu? LS is working killer


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> Showoff :uh:
> 
> 
> :roflmao: what up homie !


Sup fool!!! :wave: 





Dylante63 said:


> Is the roof flexing crazy on that Malibu? LS is working killer


Yes the roof is flexing. Hardly any frame work. He's gonna stop hopping it now. lol


----------



## sergiosheavyhitters (May 13, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup sergio. Hit u up laters.


Sup homie


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper.
> 
> Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.
> 
> If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:


Works really good ......:thumsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> Works really good ......:thumbsupmyass: :tongue:


:inout:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Sup fool!!! :wave:


Waz crackn out there ?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper.
> 
> Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.
> 
> If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:


nice!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sergiosheavyhitters said:


> Sup bro. Ima call u tomorrow.


----------



## sergiosheavyhitters (May 13, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> sergiosheavyhitters said:
> 
> 
> > Sup bro. Ima call u tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

lone star said:


> Price on two quarter ton pre cuts


$90 a pair



big pimpin said:


> Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper.
> 
> Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.
> 
> If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:


Smashing..looking good



MUFASA said:


> :inout:


You help build it?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You help build it?


:nono:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

lone star said:


> Price on two quarter ton pre cuts





big pimpin said:


> Gotta give it up to these 4.75 coils.....they are BADASS for a real hopper.
> 
> Blue LS monte has them. Running a V8 engine on 13s. 14 batteries black magic double piston. Killer street car with no added weight.
> 
> If you want you can skip directly to it at the 2 min mark:





MUFASA said:


> :nono:


Just askin....dont go pointing fingers at me...lol...You get that steel block? never sent the other back in...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

That car hits like O.J's old Monte Carlo "troublesome" ... FAst like your car Mufasa...No float


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That car hits like O.J's old Monte Carlo "troublesome" ... FAst like your car Mufasa...No float


All cars should work like that.....troublesome was badass...especially when oj would hit it from the door...too bad the games all fucked up now.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> All cars should work like that.....troublesome was badass...especially when oj would hit it from the door...too bad the games all fucked up now.


yes sir. But to do in the 100's they have to have some chigon...lol unless it my truck with the white 3 3/4 tons


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> All cars should work like that.....troublesome was badass...especially when oj would hit it from the door...too bad the games all fucked up now.


x2:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> x2:h5:


Wad up Dana


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Wad up Dana


SUP HOMIE,ERRYTHANG GOOD OUT THERE?HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> All cars should work like that.....troublesome was badass...especially when oj would hit it from the door...too bad the games all fucked up now.


I guess x3....!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> SUP HOMIE,ERRYTHANG GOOD OUT THERE?HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


Will do homie, need to see what gear we gonna do..blocks are finished and went to zinc plate..be back in a few days That thing looks sick...might have to offer it as a Flaked special


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

charles85 said:


> I guess x3....!


What up Charles..I seen your car on a video PJ sent me...looking pretty high


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Will do homie, need to see what gear we gonna do..blocks are finished and went to zinc plate..be back in a few days That thing looks sick...might have to offer it as a Flaked special


im down for that.cant wait to see this pump my ninja:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> im down for that.cant wait to see this pump my ninja:h5:


It's a heavy some ma bisch.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

whatcha think about a #11 gearhno:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What up Charles..I seen your car on a video PJ sent me...looking pretty high


Yup...!! Doing good but still at it ..... Working on a new ride hope to be out by the end if the summer god willing .....:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I serve Charles all day lol.
Dana wassup homie slice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I serve Charles all day lol.
Dana wassup homie slice


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I serve Charles all day lol.
> Dana wassup homie slice


sup homie.wutz good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Got pallets...ready to ship...


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Really wanting to order a pair but don't know what ton to get. I'm running 8 batts black magic pump to the nose, no weight. About to put a piston on it. Street car. Please help so I can get some more inches lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

What engine??// I have a cutlass 6 batts with a V-8 olds motor, car does about 39-40 running the big coil ,but at 4.5 turns...car sits real low..i used our whites in it, did the same inch wise, just needed more coil like 5.5 turns...I have the whites in our single pump truck..doing 130 running 6.5 turns..


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the 4.6 liter. 91 Lincoln towncar


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> Waz crackn out there ?


Oh you know just in full summer time swing of things. 



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Smashing..looking good
> 
> 
> You help build it?


Oh come on Ron you know me and my crew build all our own cars out here! I did have some convos with Mufasa about motors but actually do my own thing with them.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I serve Charles all day lol.
> Dana wassup homie slice


:loco::werd:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

how much for the red coils


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup Charles . Doing good Dana


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

CHECK OUT BLACK MAGICS SKY HI COILS :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> how much for the red coils


reds are 135 but they are being made right now...we have white, silver and pre cuts right now


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How much sent to me


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> How much sent to me


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Don Pedro said:


>


Hahaha for u I charge triple lol.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

IF YOU NEED COILS OR ANY OTHER PARTS HIT US UP AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!
(702)222-2112 OR 1-866-MAGIC33


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I need more coils. I jus sold my last 2 pairs


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I need more coils. I jus sold my last 2 pairs


YOU KNOW HOW TO GET SOME BUDDY...CALL THE SHOP!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

MUFASA YOUR COILS ARE ON THE WAY BUDDY...BE THERE TOMORROW


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> MUFASA YOUR COILS ARE ON THE WAY BUDDY...BE THERE TOMORROW


:h5: Thats customer service right there !


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :h5: Thats customer service right there !


:werd::h5:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Getting in 2 more pairs of coils. Thanks.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Getting in 2 more pairs of coils. Thanks.


10-4 SKIN


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

i ordert the third pair of white coils.for me the best coil so far!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Granada said:


> i ordert the third pair of white coils.for me the best coil so far!!!


THANKS YOU SIR FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE ORDERS!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> 10-4 SKIN


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:run:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wtf u going wild for? Lol thanks for sending them coils and cylinders. Stupid postal service. Haha


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

My cutlass with ski high coils has og 5.0 olds motor in it one heavy ass motor coils work great!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

CROWDS91 said:


> My cutlass with ski high coils has og 5.0 olds motor in it one heavy ass motor coils work great!


:rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Got my coils in and put them in my coil oress. Damn I had a hard time breaking them in. U made me work hard on this one. Lol


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

white coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Just tested Rons new 5 ton....:h5: they are the real deal !!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Granada said:


> View attachment 1361890
> white coils


:h5:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Just tested Rons new 5 ton....:h5: they are the real deal !!!!


awesome!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Just tested Rons new 5 ton....:h5: they are the real deal !!!!


What type of car?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA tell me about it. I'm liking these real good. 
86 limited he's got a cutty


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> THE* SKY HI* COILS ARE NOW A COMPLETE LINE OF COILS RANGING FROM THE 2.25 TON PRE-CUT TO THE NEWLY RELEASED AND REDESIGNED 4.75 TON SILVER COIL WHICH IS NOW RATED AT *5 TON*...THE ONLY COIL IN THE MARKET OF ITS KIND!!!! WE HAVE OUR NEW 4.5 TON BLACK COIL IN PRODUCTION NOW AND WILL BE LANDING SOON WITH A NEW LOAD OF THE RED 3.25 TON COIL WHICH IS THE PERFECT SOLUTION TO THE LAY AND PLAY GUYS NEEDS....WE HAVE OVER 200 PAIR OF THE WHITE 3.75 TON, THE 5 TON SILVER COILS AND THE 2.25 TON BLACK PRE CUTS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP!!!
> 
> View attachment 1296457
> DONT BE FOOLED BY THE REST AND HOP WITH THE BEST TO REACH THOSE *"SKY HI"* INCHES!



so what do i need for my 91 Town car? I'm not doing a lay-n-play, i wanta street hop


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Go full stack silvers.


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Go full stack silvers.


how much shipped to Arkansas?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> White coils $165 plus shipping...shipping price is $30-$40 west coast. $40-$50 Midwest. $50-$60 East coast
> Silver coils $165 plus $25 shipping
> Black coils $90 plus $20 shipping


Here you go bro. 
I have them in my car and these are the best on the market. I've been using BMH since day 1.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

BackNtheDay said:


> so what do i need for my 91 Town car? I'm not doing a lay-n-play, i wanta street hop


I WOULD GO WHITE FOR STREET HOPPING, THE SILVER MIGHT BE TOO STIFF UNLESS ITS A DOUBLE


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah because those silvers ain't no fucking joke. I'm serious. Lol


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah because those silvers ain't no fucking joke. I'm serious. Lol


JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE NEW BLACK 4.5 TON SKY HI COILS WILL BE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Are the red coils good for a 64 impala rag on all 4 corners --- 2 pumps 4 batts? 283 motor, 3 sided frame strap


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

YA THEY WOULD WORK GREAT BUT WITH THE PUSH WE MADE TO MAKE THE SUPER SHOW WITH THE NEW 4.5 TON BLACK COIL THE RED 3.25 TONS WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE TILL MID OCTOBER


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE NEW BLACK 4.5 TON SKY HI COILS WILL BE HERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!


Yeah the blacks will most like be better for my single and the silvers will go.into my double.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah the blacks will most like be better for my single and the silvers will go.into my double.


TOO STIFF FOR YOU LIL BUDDY! LOL IM SURE THATS NOT THE FIRST TIME IN YOUR LIFE YOU HEARD THAT PHRASE!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> TOO STIFF FOR YOU LIL BUDDY! LOL IM SURE THATS NOT THE FIRST TIME IN YOUR LIFE YOU HEARD THAT PHRASE!!!


Come on man go easy on me...... no ****


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Just tested Rons new cock....:h5: it's the real deal !!!!


Whaaat.....!!!??? :facepalm:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> TOO STIFF FOR YOU LIL BUDDY! LOL IM SURE THATS NOT THE FIRST TIME IN YOUR LIFE YOU HEARD THAT PHRASE!!!


LMFAO......!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

any chrome coils?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

We do not stock them, but due upon request


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

*TTT*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I will need another set of silvers for super show. Save a set for me or else I call goof lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

5 ton silvers are still workn on the dirty blue regal :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> 5 ton silvers are still workn on the dirty blue regal :thumbsup:


How dirty is she.......?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> 5 ton silvers are still workn on the dirty blue regal :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

charles85 said:


> How dirty is she.......?


Well, i suggested we call her slutty blue yesterday so.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> 5 ton silvers are still workn on the dirty blue regal :thumbsup:


I'm stocking up on them. And when they out of stock I going sell them back to Ron for double the price lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I'm stocking up on them. And when they out of stock I going sell them back to Ron for double the price lol


Good luck, that Cracka a cheapskate !!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Good luck, that Cracka a cheapskate !!! :roflmao:


Lol u got me fucked up at cracka hahahaha


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Lol u got me fucked up at cracka hahahaha


Naw, i meant u selln back to Ron for dbl the price !


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Well, i suggested I be called slutty blue yesterday so.....


No surprise.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> No surprise.


!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> !!!


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT FOR THE BEST COILS ON THE MARKET


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an 83 regal 4.1l running 2 pumps 8 batterys. Whats the best coils all around for lay n play.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

70DELTA88 said:


> I have an 83 regal 4.1l running 2 pumps 8 batterys. Whats the best coils all around for lay n play.




Red 3 1/4 ton Ski-Hi Coils would be perfect for car 70DELTA88 if you want to lay-n-play. Hit up BMH or Coronado Customs, we have 2 sets left in stock.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks bro for your help and fast service.
Red 3 1/4 ton Ski-Hi Coils would be perfect for car 70DELTA88 if you want to lay-n-play. Hit up BMH or Coronado Customs, we have 2 sets left in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

70DELTA88 said:


> Thanks bro for your help and fast service.



Any time, all part of the Black Magic standards of doing business! 
:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup pedro see u next week bro


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Need some 4 3/4 coils or would the 5 tons work in 99 town car 10 batts piston


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Need some 4 3/4 coils or would the 5 tons work in 99 town car 10 batts piston


BMH Sky-Hi, always the smart choice! :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OJJJJJJJJJJJJJ.........CALL ME ON MY CELL.... !!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

MUFASA said:


> OJJJJJJJJJJJJJ.........CALL ME ON MY CELL.... !!!!


DONT HAVE IT HOMIE...WHATS GOOD BUD


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> DONT HAVE IT HOMIE...WHATS GOOD BUD


All good, talked to Ron this morning....


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

THE NEW BLACK SKY HI WORKING LIKE A CHAMP...AND THEY ARE ON SALE UNTIL TOMORROW DONT SLEEP OF THESE FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

On these


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

I put these in my trey put me to the bumper no problems they work good


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

crackers63 said:


> I put these in my trey put me to the bumper no problems they work good



*ARE THESE THE COILS YOU SPEAK OF SIR??*


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup those r mine that's in the trey


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sky hi coils doin there job


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

c
!rackers63;21081202 said:


> View attachment 1426682
> 
> 
> Sky hi coils doin there job


GOOD LOOKING OUT MY MAN...LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I need a set whites and cut to 5 1/2 turns


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

10-4 SKIN...CALL ME SO I CAN GET THEM OUT TODAY BUD


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipper


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Our 4 & 3/4 to hopping coil. Photo from this weekends photo shoot ...


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

What ton are the black coils?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> What ton are the black coils?


4.5 TON


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice pic


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

How much


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What u looking for homie?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

What's the best ton for a 91 town car. 8 batts single nose. Street car


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Full stack black or whites


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Full stack black or whites


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :roflmao:


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

MUFASA said:


> X2 :roflmao:


See the watchers, watching


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid hydros now cbm 1 323 864 5050 black fri


----------



## lowrider.Ksa (Nov 15, 2014)

What is the best to hopper for chevy caprice full wrap frame single piston pump with adex dump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

lowrider.Ksa said:


> What is the best to hopper for chevy caprice full wrap frame single piston pump with adex dump


A few choices..but our black 4.5 ton coil would be best.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## dignityaz (Jul 29, 2008)

Got a regal with v6 8 batt 3 pump black magic set up . 3/4 front with 11 gear . What size spring should I run?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Black coil


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

how much for 4 reds 3.25 shipped to seattle. hey i also wanted to ask you... your trailing arms with the magic balls already installed, are they stock length or extended.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I still your old silvers in my single and they are 2 years old. They still working. Doing mid 80's


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I still your old silvers in my single and they are 2 years old. The WEIGHT is still working. Doing mid 80's


Fixed


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Single piston black magic to the nose, 10batts but last two are parallel, V6cutlass no weight. What coil would be best?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MUFASA said:


> Hannibal Lector said:
> 
> 
> > I still your old silvers in my single and they are 2 years old. They still working. Doing mid 80's
> ...


Mark that. lol


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

BAGGD said:


> Single piston black magic to the nose, 10batts but last two are parallel, V6cutlass no weight. What coil would be best?


Any suggestions?


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

i want to purchase a set of skyhi silver coils (5ton)
stoot me a price shipped to 32707
and let me know how i should pay

thank you


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

?☺


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Don Pedro said:


>


:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> :h5:


What sHappening DANA


----------



## 96cadilac (Apr 8, 2012)

What are the best coils for a big body I'm running 8 batteries and a piston pump


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

